# Some of my bottles...



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2008)

My bottle window....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2008)

Some inks...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2008)

more inks...


----------



## idigjars (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful bottles and inks Joe, thanks for sharing the pics with us.    Paul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2008)

blobs....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you Paul....
     30 plus years of digging and collecting....


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh boy JOE

 Very well done.  Those are all beauties.  I've been looking for you to do some bragging and here it is.  Some excellent bottles there.  Which is the prize bottle for ya.  Excellent colors.  Are most dug or trade, etc.  I know we made a trade before and you passed on some exceptional stuff.  Thanks for showing the pics.  Great pig snout.  
 Madpaddla


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2008)

Ben,...Thanks for the kind words....I'd have to say 99% dug, with a few great ones passed on from good friends, and a few winter e~bay finds....Just gotta love em all!
                                                                                                                             Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful, Joe.  You have a real talent for photography too.  I can't wait to see some more of your pictures on here.  Proud of you [sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 16, 2008)

very nice i like the way the colors photograph in the first window pic very nice thanks for showing them bob


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Which blob is your favorite, Joe?[]


----------



## mikmis (Mar 16, 2008)

great pictures joe your bottles look realy nice.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanx for sharing the rewards of your pursuits Joe. the shelf pictured with the inks on it... what is that made of?? is it glass ??  very nice display.  thanx again for sharing.

 Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you Bob, Jim, Michael, Ben, (and of course Laur.)[]               ...Jim,...The ink shelf I salvaged from an old 3/8" plate glass store front....I cut a small shelf for each window on that side of the house....Laur,...I guess my favorite blob is that olive greenish J. Kershaw and sons, with the embossed bird on it...I'll dig some more pics out soon and post them.
                                       Thanks again,   Joseph


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I love the creepy gins too.  I don't know why they're creepy, but it's in a good way.  They just look so ancient.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Joe 
                  Just want to say how beautiful your bottle displays were . I love the inks but the display with the frosted or eched glass behind it is sweet. Thanks for an exceptional show . 
                               bill


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet display! You have some great color in your collection!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks a million for everyones great comments!...pretty durn good bunch of folks on this forum,I must say. ........Bill,...The display with the 'frosted' looking glass Is simply an old window sash I built into an inside wall across the hall from my window seat that spills all the beautiful light....The glass pattern is called "gluechip"..supposedly obtained from dropping glue upon the molten sheet glass,...(one of the earliest forms of obscure glass, I was taught in the glass biz) I love it because it looks like 'Jack Frost' , or the way nature does on a frozen window....


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2008)

Joe,
 Now thats the display Iwant.  Thanks for the drool.  Again very well done.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 18, 2008)

[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2008)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll resume after 'resizing 101"...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2008)

[] They are really beautiful in natural light.  I've been trying to take pictures of mine like that.  I have a touch of bottle envy  
 Laurie


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 28, 2008)

Joe:
 I must ask, but you have your own bottle room?  
 Great pics just like the others.  That case gin is super sloppy and crude. 
 Is it pontiled?
 And that olive amber one in the last pic.  
 Whats on that one?
 Very well done Joe.  Keep it up.  And thanks.
 Madpaddla


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay we'll try this once more....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2008)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright, I think that we got it right now...anyhow, Ben...thank you for the appreciation,....I'm sure it's difficult to watch someone else struggle through a procedure your familiar with...(resizing) but patience _is_ a virtue. The case gin isn't pontiled, but is vr. crude and beautiful,...The bottle room is sort of a study/den/bottle/antique room where I can read and unwind when I wish...I'm glad folks like my bottles. No need for envy when there's plenty to go around.[] 
_P.S. oops...almost forgot,..Ben, the  olive/amber bottle is an eclipse shoe dressing bottle in a great color..._J.B.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2008)

No worries.  You're very generous with bottles, homie.


----------



## passthebottle (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry Joe , just have to ask, in the picture of your colbalt bottles does your ceiling fan have have a fruit jar shade or are my eyes playing tricks on me . Very nice bottles by the way!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2008)

[8|]Passthebottle,...yes, your eye's are fine..that's my screened in porch outside the kitchen window, I had an old fan but no fixture globe....The fruit jar fit right on there, plus it looks cool lit up, Nice bottles Laur,..they look great together!...Thank you everyone.
                                                                                    Joseph


----------



## glass man (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW! GREAT PICTURES AND BOTTLES! LAURIE,IS THAT A "CAT MONKEY "






 BEHIND YOUR BOTTLES OR HAVE THE 60s FINALLY CAUGHT UP WITH ME?! HELP!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes it is, glass man![]  It's funny you said that because that's my nickname for her.  The bitters on the left and the darker poison I already had.  Although it's Joe's thread, I have some more new pics of bottles he dug.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, Joe.  Thought I'd add this too while I'm busy posting.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 14, 2008)

Those colors really shine, and they compliment one another grouped together that way there[]....
                                                                              Joe


----------



## Atlas (May 2, 2008)

what an awesome collection and great use of light..I'll post a pic of mine over my hearth..(I tell my 5 and 8 y/o girls there will be no ball playing in the living room


----------

